# First Board what do I choose?



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Might want to check this review. You can ask if they've changed it up since '17 or if it's essentially the same.

_





2017 Bataleon Global Warmer Snowboard Review | The Angry Snowboarder


A snowboarding website that will probably offend you.




www.angrysnowboarder.com




_
You can use that site to research other decks you might be interested in or considering.

Tbh,... your first ride is going to end up being a "best guess" case regardless. Until you've got some experience riding different types, profiles, styles of boards. And even then,.. any boards specs might look _perfect_ on paper, but you could still end up hating it. ?‍♂

Pick you best match based on what you want from a deck, and ride it like you stole it!! ??‍♂?


----------

